# One Insular Tahiti: new blurb. Comments welcome



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I've been reading through some posts here and discovered this particular spot. I expect to receive a welcome email very shortly, and I hope I've done this the right way. Promotion and marketing are not my thing. It's not any writer's thing, I don't suppose, but it must be done.

some short history:

One Insular Tahiti was written a few years ago and when my agent took it the rounds of the publishers, they made some encouraging comments, but ultimately turned it down. I thought I'd try it out on Kindle while my newest novel begins its own rounds of the houses.

Then I began to read about Kindle more and more, and I grew ever more excited about the possibilities of Kindle and ebook reading. I ended up publishing the novel I wrote after OIT. Secret Language of Crows has been available for a week now.

Both novels are literary fiction, and a bit on the darker side of the spectrum. Not too dark, mind you, just a little shadow mixed in with the light. In fact, my agent calls me her 'new dark Canadian author', but I believe she has a list of fairly light genred writing. 

Of course such a billing leads to certain expectations; honestly, I've never believed they were edgy in the least, but perhaps you could try one out and let me know what you think.

they are both available for the intro price of 2.99 and I currently have an offer of a free copy of SLOC for anyone who reveiews OIT on Amazon for me. I'm hoping someone will take me up on that.

Anyway, so happy to be here. I've been finding a dozen books I want to download on my PC.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Thea, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, I was surprised to come home yesterday to discover some kind soul had written a review for One Insular Tahiti on Amazon. Probably not big news to you big sellers, but to me, it was like a little bag of gold. Someone read it and liked it. And that someone took the time to review it. 

sales are slow and that's ok. I'm working on that while trying to work on a new series and edit a recent novel.

times are busy. I wish you all much success and writing time and a promotional idea that'll rock the Kindle world.
t


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I had a sale this week! Just one, but the journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.

I suppose this thread is supposed to be about the books, but heck, I don't really have any news. i've enjoyed meandering through this site. In fact, it takes up a good deal of my morning. I used to get out of bed in the nick of time to get ready for work; now, I'm up an hour earlier, sitting in the dark with my cup of hot tea and one lamp shining on the desk, reading stuff from my new little online world.

there must be something wrong with me.  

In other news, my agent likes my YA series concept and I've begun writing it while I edit "Anamoly" 

(The real reason I'm up early, and the very real reason why this board is so cozy. I'm a great procrastinator--especially in light of such good company.)

ta ta for now. May all your reviews be good ones.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah, it's 6:30 am where I am and I've got my steaming tea. My black lab is staring at me as she lies on her mat. "Where the heck is my breakfast," is what she would say if she could speak. She's been very impatient these days as I move to the laptop to check into KIndleboards before I move to her food dish.

It's too dark to eat.

As I said in my last post, I've been procrastinating, but I've also been learning a lot about you wonderful people and the ebook world as a whole. It can be very addictive, this community.

Makes me wonder about you all's mornings and habits here on the forum.

BTW; I did sell another book this week. Slow going, but I knew it would be. I hear folks on the boards saying they're not doing it for the money. Well, that's not me. i would love to make some money. wouldn't we all, really?

But the main thing is that it's not just about publishing for me. I've been published. I still get published. but the idea of Kindle allows me to write to my own legnth. The story can now dictate how many words go in, and that'as very liberating.

Thoughts:


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I've gotten addicted to DTP!

I check every day to see if another copy of OIT has sold.

So far, I've sold at least one copy a week, sometimes a few. this last week, I sold a couple of copies, AND I got a wonderful review. A five star from a reader on Amazon.

Small potatoes to some of the bigger names here on KB, but I'll take every positive thing I can get.

So I have a promotion going for those who enjoy literary fiction.

The whole month of November, i'm offering a comp copy of Secret Language of Crows to anyone who purchases OIT from Amazon. Simply email theaexcerpts (@)gmail.com with a section of your purchase receipt and I'll send you a download link for the comp copy of SLOC.

ta ta for now and enjoy your week on Kindleboards


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

What a kind service to authors! I'm honored to be featured at Excuse me, Miss  for a few days. mosey on over and see what else is there

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/featured-author-thea-atkinson.html


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

It's 6:30 am in NS. It's still dark outside and my black lab is staring at me longinly while i munch on my toast. I suspect it's the toast she's really staring at.

We've had flooding here the last week from the over 300mm of rain in 4days, most of it all in one night. Enough to break the news. We almost lost a local dam, several bridges went out, and some folks now have thier houses surrounded by water. It almost looks like they built in the middle of a lake.

Of course, being NS, folks take it in stride and say things like: at least it isn't snow. Imagine.

No news to report about OIT except that it is still slowly selling. I'm reworking my teaser in the hopes it helps. I'm terrrible at this marketing thing, but some wonderful person but up a blurb thread that made me think differently. thankyou to that poster as I can't seem to find it again.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I've uploaded a new teaser for OIT, although  I know it still needs work. At least it's better than the old one. It occurs to me that I've never posted the teaser on this thread.

LUKE MACISAAC is dead, but not restfully dead. He waits impatiently in his watery afterlife for his rebirth and considers his peculiar sense of connection to Moby Dick's Ishmael, in whose “… soul of man there lies one insular Tahiti, full of peace and joy, but encompassed by all the horrors of the half known life.”

Within Luke’s own insular Tahiti have come memories from a half remembered life that swamp him with regret and self pity. 

When he searches for a way to escape the horrors of those images, he finds ASTRID, an infant struggling to survive her own birth. She will be his salvation, he thinks: his way out of the torment—-if only he can will her to become his mother.

But is the cost too great for Astrid? And what is the connection between her and Luke's own past life that has him battling against memories of a younger brother--memories that lead him to regret his choice to save her, even if it is too late.


SLOC needs some lovin' but I'll get to it next week. Meantime, feel free to samle.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Yay. I logged in this morning to find a 5 star review from a reader on Amazon. That makes 3 reviews for One Insular Tahiti. I'm thrilled of course. I'm thinking it might be a reader from my launch party because they're not verified. I gave away some copies of OIT to entice people in and asked if they liked it to spread the word.

Looks like the person spread it! (S)he wrote that (s)he didn't want to put it down.

Life is good.

Thanks for letting me hang out here and rave.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

As of 2 days ago, One Insular Tahiti has 5 reviews on amazon bringing it to an average of 4.5 stars. Red Adept gave it 4.5 stars. I'm beginning to believe OIT is a decent read for 2.99.

Why don't you let me know. You can sample 3 chapters for free, after all. 

If you like a nonlinear story in the litfic vein with a little darkness to balance the light, maybe OIT is a good choice for you.

I certainly hope so.

Thanks for opening this thread and giving me a chance.

(I am soooo not good at the hard sell)


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

I know what the mystery genre is. Colonel Mustard with the candlestick in the lavatory. 

I know horror. "Here, Cujo. Here, Cujo. There you are, boy...Cujo? Cujo! Cu--"

I know romance. "Reginald, please tell the maid my dress needs sewing. Don't look at me like that but yes, the bodice is ripped again."

I am not exactly sure what litfic is, however. I sort of know. I think I know. I still want you to explain it to me. 

And I like the samples of your books. You write very well.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Asher MacDonald said:


> I know what the mystery genre is. Colonel Mustard with the candlestick in the lavatory.
> 
> I know horror. "Here, Cujo. Here, Cujo. There you are, boy...Cujo? Cujo! Cu--"
> 
> ...


Asher: I could attempt a definition, but I love the quote from the author I'm linking to: "Litereary fiction is that which does not sell"

makes me laugh. but here's a link to help define it better than I could.

http://blog.nathanbransford.com/2007/02/what-makes-literary-fiction-literary.html

thanks for asking and thanks so much for the compliment. i can run for days on a simple kind word so I should be good for another 12 hours. grin.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

Ah, good read, thanks. Liked this:



> Now consider literary fiction. In literary fiction the plot usually happens beneath the surface, in the minds and hearts of the characters. Things may happen on the surface, but what is really important are the thoughts, desires, and motivations of the characters as well as the underlying social and cultural threads that act upon them. The plot may be buried to such a degree (like GILEAD) that if you have to describe the book in a short sentence it seems plotless -- an old man writes a letter to his young son and reflects on his life.


You can reduce King Lear to this: An old foolish king has three daughters. One daughter is good, and two are bad.

But of course it's so much more.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I am now officially 10 books away from selling 50 books. I know most folks celebrate the 100th, but hey, I figure all goals are great. I started out just hoping to sell one. really. then I got greedy and wanted 10. Now I think 50 is possible.

And. One Insular Tahiti is on sale till Christmas. I'm hoping the .99 cent sale will get me closer to that goal. 'Twould be nice to see it before the new year.

Merry Christmas to those who have read my little thread. I know these book threads are all me me me and I'm kind of not the me me me type.

But I do constantly wonder if other folks see the book schlepped here and just wonder about my mentions of low sales. I find myself wondering about other books I see all the time, and I figure there are folks here who have seen OIT around the boards and wonder the same things I do: "hey, I wonder if the story is actually any good. I wonder what her writing is like. I wonder if she's not selling because she can't string a sentence together."

Grab a copy. it's only 99 cents after all. You won't have invested much to find out. Or: just sample. That's an even better investment.

take care and happy holidays.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

omg! Acadia is literally 2 hours away from my community. I LOVE these boards. The valley is a gorgeous place. Did you know that Alex Coville (who just last month sold a painting for 1million) lives in Wolfville? I had to interview him a couple of years ago for an article I was writing. He is just the most generous, gentlemanly man i've ever met.

take the best of care over the holiday! thanks for replying


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I feel a little guilty for taking advantage of your sale.  

Best of luck with the Christmas sales - I think litfit does sell, it just takes longer to find its audience.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Bleekness said:


> The valley is indeed a gorgeous place, especially in the fall and summer. It was hard to leave there actually--so comfortable. Too comfortable, really. But I hope to retire somewhere around there. And no, I didn't know Alex Coville lives in Wolfville. His name sounds familiar, but no. I'm sure if I walked through the art gallery there a few of his prints would be up. And the man is very fortunate to be living and working in Wolfville. Just a beautiful little town. But then, most towns in Nova Scotia are like that. I haven't come across any that are any other way--Bridgewater is another picturesque spot.
> 
> Ah. Memories.


Totally love the valley too. Scotts Skins at Joes is something I crave frequently and drive the 2 hours just to get some.

here's a link to alex. He's labelled as a magic realist painter

http://www.tendreams.org/colville.htm


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> I feel a little guilty for taking advantage of your sale.
> 
> Best of luck with the Christmas sales - I think litfit does sell, it just takes longer to find its audience.


Heavens! thank you! don't feel guilty at all. I'm glad you grabbed it up at any ole price. In fact, one day, i gave away a bunch of copies for promo so no worries. I hope you enjoy. If you don't, heck that's ok. It's a nonlinear storyline; that throws some folks off. and thanks for the encouragement. some days, we all need it.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

there's nothing like a stroll down memory lane at xmas. you're welcome


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm now officially three above my goal of 50 before the end of the year.  I'm not counting the books that I gave away, only the ones that I officially sold.  I know it's a slow start, but it's really exciting to meet a goal and to be able to begin a new one.

The next one is to try to sell 50 in one month.  I know that the completion of that goal may still be many months away, but I'm willing to be patient.

Thank you to everyone who helped me meet this goal in particular.  I know a few of you purchased to help me out, and I really appreciate that.  I do hope you like the story.

At this point, one insular Tahiti is my bestseller with the most reviews; of course, samples of it are free and it still is only 2.99


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Thea--

Just read through this thread and have enjoyed your journey.  Congrats on reaching your goal.  Your experience reflects many of us like a mirror.  Your optimism at the little steps forward is endearing.

Happy New Year!

Dana Taylor


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

shucks. thanks so much for reading through all my dribble. It's heartening to see I'm not typing at myself all the time.

Happy new year to ya
t


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I thought I'd introduce my other novel in this thread that gets no loving.

Secret Language of Crows has gotten some attention this week. It now sits at 
#14 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Canadian on amazon.com


how did this happen? Well, I figure it's because it's not in a category that gets tons of attention. I don't know what the ranking will do, but it has certainly done things for Pray for Reign--a historical novel I don't promote but that sells a copy every day. That weird category seems to get the novel in someone's face

But enough about the mysteries of Amazon. Secret Language of Crows beckons:

The blurb:
Olivia needs to escape the abusive same-sex relationship she finds herself in. When her father suffers a stroke and requires 24-hour care, she recognizes an opportunity to start fresh.

The problem is that she must return to a childhood home full of memories that drove her away in the first place, and that sent her brother spiraling into addiction.

What secrets lie at the family homestead that Olivia wants to bury? In order to avoid her own self-destruction, Olivia must find a way to resolve her mother's suicide, her brother's addiction, and her father's need to be understood-- even if it means she must delve into the darkest parts of her own psyche.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Amazon really is a jungle. That's it. I think I need rescuing.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

well, seriously. I've totally neglected One Insular Tahiti in favor of editing Formed of Clay, but I figured I'd better at least bump it up.

If anyone feels courageous and wants to brave the jungle to rescue OIT from the evil mass market bestsellers who are keeping it hostage, I'm sure it would be very appreciative.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been hearing good things about you and your books Thea, can't wait to get my kindle in a few days to download one of your books! 

Mel


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Mel: Thanks. I feel almost weird adding that just this morning I received an incredible review that made my job drop.  But it's so awesome that I can't help crowing.

The best piece is this: "This novel joins the rankings of an award winning book written by Thomas Raddall, The Nymph and the Lamp, a story of depair and desparation surrounded by strength and courage of a typical Maritime spirit."

I don't know if you know who Thomas Raddall is, but he's pretty famous around here so to get mentioned in the same sentence absolutely astounds me and humbles me.  I'm quite certain the writing isn't that good, but it's nice to think that someone did think it.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

just a quick bump. no new news except that Pray for Reign has now officially outsold OIT. I hope I do as well with Formed of Clay when it comes out in 2 weeks


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

the only news is a new blurb.

tell me what you think of it. This blurb business is soooo tough.


here tis in all its spankiness:

Luke's death has come the way he always feared it would: in the claustrophobic, underground heat of a Cape Breton coal mine. He had suspected it would end this way, had embraced it even, so while his body is buried, his soul settles into a watery existence of endless waiting. 

Soon, something changes in his personal purgatory; all is not quiet the way it was when he first realized he was dead. Now a wind howls and storm seas bring waves of half remembered events from his past life that are so terrible he will do anything to avoid reliving them: images of war and abuse and of a favored brother spoiled by disease.

He needs to find a way out.

This is when he notices Astrid, a newborn fighting for her life. She isn’t supposed to survive her birth, but if he can just will her to be his mother, he can save her and escape the anguish of this terrible supposed insular Tahiti. 

Too late, Luke realizes that the connection that binds him to Astrid is the same inevitable battle of memories he left his purgatory to forget. Now he must endure the replay of horrific images that will ultimately change his soul and Astrid's forever. 

One Insular Tahiti is a nonlinear tale of one’s souls search for redemption and the lengths the human spirit will go to find peace.


----------



## LarryEnright (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Thea,

I love it! It's fascinating in its own way and tantalizing at the same time. I have but one other comment and that is in the last line "tale of one’s souls search" Something about that construction doesn't seem right to me. I'm thinking it should be "one soul's search?" Anyway, really well done!

Larry


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Thea, I really like it.  I do agree with Larry though on the one's souls search.

Linda


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help, you two. It's a tough novel to blurb. And the one's souls is a TYPO! omg. i looked at it a hundred times and didn't see it. Thankyou, Larry, for you eagle eye.


----------



## Valerie Maarten (Jan 14, 2011)

Thea,
I LOVE it...You did a wonderful job in capturing my attention and holding it.  Great job <3


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

I like it too, but I'd suggest shortening it... I know you're describing an alternate reality, which is hard to depict in a few sentences, but if you could take 1-2 sentences out, it would sing!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

aw...thanks valerie. I'm feeling better about it.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

libby:

I'll work on that. it is tough, but maybe it is too long. I'll look it over. thanks so much for your input


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

OIT is on Daily Cheap Reads. Yay. It's the old cover, the old description, but heck, I'm happy.  I'm so excited to be listed, I'll throw in a copy of Secret Language of Crows as a smashwords coupon to anyone who emails me a purchase receipt for OIT. theaexcerpts at gmail dot com


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks,  Sibel. So far, no takers, but I'm leaving the offer open.]

t


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I still like this novel and it sells when I plug it, so I'm thinking most folks don't know it exists. I'ts only 2.99, not a big chunk of change. It has some dark moments but it ends well.

Red Adept gave it 4.5 stars and wrote: "Warning: these characters have the power to make you cry."

I took that as a compliment. grin


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

at smashwords for read an ebook week. While you're there, I have two others on sale as well. Here's the link to OIT

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/33915

or you can just grab it from Amazon. thanks for checking me out.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a spanky new cover. I think it fits the genre of psychological fiction much better. Weird thing is as I was trolling through Amazon I discovered that Jodi Picoult and I write in the same genre. blew me away, quite honestly because I wrote a little essay about how different our writing was for a blog a few months back. grin

anyway. feel free to check it out. Red Adept figures it's worth a 4.5/5 so it can't be all bad and it's only 2.99...worth a sample, i think


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

just bumping my baby. it's lonely on these threads


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I found a cool note on the amazon forums from Claire Farrell that she thought OIT was the best book she'd read all year. I responded of course, because i was *ahem* very pleased to hear it. (read: jumped around my kitchen like a three year old about to get ice cream with ALL the toppings)

So Claire, if you're peeking, just know that you made my month.

t


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

just bumping my lovely.

Feel free to sample. it costs nada. grin


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm thrilled to say I sold two copies of OIT today at the Nook store. (otherwise known as BN) Maybe they like reincarnation better over there....


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm getting close to a personal goal and really wanted to see if I could manage it before the end of May, so I lowered the price of One Insular Tahiti in the hopes it would help me get to my sales goal faster. It's a limited offer so if you've been thinking about it, now's the time to grab it.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Still on sale


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

still on sale but just for one more week. Please, if you thought you'd be interested, grab it while it's cheaper.

http://www.amazon.com/Insular-Tahiti-reincarnation-redemption-ebook/dp/B0042RUKSE/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_4


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

thought I'd mention that while http://www.amazon.com/Insular-Tahiti-reincarnation-redemption-ebook/dp/B0042RUKSE/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3is still on sale for a few more days, I've been reworking the cover art for SLOC and you can see the almost done evolution over at my blog.

If you comment you automatically get entered to win a free copy.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com

check it out.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

OIT has a NEW and improved cover and I left it on sale for a few more weeks. One reader tweeted me to tell me she thought it was " wonderful book, utterly original and spellbinding!"

now you know I was feeling pretty great after that.

here's the new cover


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Last chance to get OIT at 99cents. One reader wrote to me saying it was the most unique book she'd read this year. squeee

you'll notice if you go to Amazon that the cover is finalized and very different than what's in my sigg. I think it's way better. Same thing for Secret Language of Crows. I hope you will at least sample.








Grab it from: http://www.amazon.com/Insular-Tahiti-reincarnation-redemption-ebook/dp/B0042RUKSE/

and:








Grab it from: [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Language-Crows-novel-ebook/dp/B00452V8EQ/[/url]


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Our own awesome Sibel Hodge left One Insular Tahiti a really great 5 star review on Amazon and on her own blog site. I'd love for you to check it out and give her at the very least some comments as a thanks for reviewing indies.

http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/review-of-one-insular-tahiti-by-thea-atkinson

the purchase link for the .com is here:
http://www.amazon.com/Insular-Tahiti-reincarnation-redemption-ebook/dp/B0042RUKSE/
and for the UK here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Insular-Tahiti-reincarnation-redemption-ebook/dp/B0042RUKSE/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

For a limited time, OIT is on sale for 99cents. I'm hoping to reach a goal of selling 30 copies in one month (something this book has never done)

help me reach it? Tweet it, share it, etc?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042RUKSE/ref=r_ea_s_t


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I have an interview up over at Simon Royle's place. Plus most of my books are on sale at Smashwords
http://www.simon-royle.com/2011/07/03/indieview-with-thea-atkinson-author-of-formed-of-clay/
http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I decided to write a post about what inspired me to write Secret Language of Crows. I'd be thrilled if you'd slip over for a read.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/07/17/secret-lives-of-brothers-and-sisters/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

On my birthday I discovered a new (the only review actually) for Secret Language of Crows. I was seriously floored. It's a book that doesn't really sell well because I don't market it much. (see blog post link from previous post in this thread)

One part of the review read: "With sharp plotting, skilled use of metaphor, and touches of humor that offer cracks of light in a very dark read, Atkinson produces a powerful novel of courage and compassion. "

wow. did I do that? grin. I'm still doing the happy dance. seriously. STILL. I go read it when i need a boost of feel good. Maybe you'll check out the whole review. Maybe you'll click like. maybe you'll sample. I'd love it if you would.

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Language-Crows-absolution-ebook/product-reviews/B00452V8EQ/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

SLOC seems to be slowly finding an audience (yay) Remember it's only 2.99 and you can sample free before you buy. In fact, you can just look inside right on your web screen. No hassles to find out if you like it or not.

Thanks for peeking. The links are right on the covers. Just click and go.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Aw, thanks Sibel.. that's incredibly generous of you


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Crows continues to gain some traction. I'm so grateful for that. If you're interested in the motivation/inspiration behind this particular novel, I blog about it here:

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/07/17/secret-lives-of-brothers-and-sisters/

please feel free to visit, comment, or share.

thanks
t


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Slow going for OIT but still fairly steady. Thanks to everyone who bought, read, or reviewed it.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

After a long sleep, it seems OIT is beginning to pick up again. Nothing major but a nice slow wakeup. Perfect for fall.

Please consider sampling. You don't even have to download. Just click on the amazon link (the thumbnail will take you there) and click look inside.

easy peasy.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm pleased to see OIT gathering steam in the UK.

do check it out and see if reincarnation and redemption appeal to you in this nonlinear tale.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Insular-Tahiti-novel-reincarnation-ebook/dp/B0042RUKSE/

US links are in the thumbnail image.

=================================================================
Luke's death has come the way he always feared it would: in the claustrophobic, underground heat of a Cape Breton coal mine. He had suspected it would end this way, had embraced it even, so while his body is buried, his soul settles into a watery existence of endless waiting.

Soon, something changes in his personal purgatory; all is not quiet the way it was when he first realized he was dead. Now a wind howls and storm seas bring waves of half remembered events from his past life that are so terrible he will do anything to avoid reliving them: images of war and abuse and of a favored brother spoiled by disease.

He needs to find a way out.

This is when he notices Astrid, a newborn fighting for her life. She isn't supposed to survive her birth, but if he can just will her to be his mother, he can save her and escape the anguish of this terrible supposed insular Tahiti.

Too late, Luke realizes that the connection that binds him to Astrid is the same inevitable battle of memories he left his purgatory to forget. Now he must endure the replay of horrific images that will ultimately change his soul and Astrid's forever.

One Insular Tahiti is a nonlinear tale of one soul's search for redemption and the lengths the human spirit will go to find peace.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

No news to report on poor Tahiti except that it's creeping back into my sales report every week or so. It's my fault, really; I stopped giving it regular promo loving.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

One Insular Tahiti is a quiet book. A nonlinear tale. If you like reincarnation and stories set in Atlantic Canada, you might enjoy a sample.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042RUKSE/
http://www.amazon.c.uk/dp/B0042RUKSE/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm excited to say that Secret Language of Crows hit the news in my little province.

the link might be dead now as it's a week old, but here tis just in case

http://thechronicleherald.ca/Books/1265050.html


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

The little news item helped me sell a bunch of Secret Language of Crows, which, for one gaudy moment, put me in the top ten---read: number 1---in Canadian literature. Grin.

It's gone back down now to be lost in the obscurity of the Amazon jungle, but at least I know I hit that number (even for a little while.)

Please feel free to sample. You don't even have to download samples anymore. You can just click LOOK INSIDE



Also, don't forget ONE INSULAR TAHITI: It's not been getting much loving lately, and if you like nonlinear stories and reincarnation, you might be interested in giving that one a try.

thanks for reading


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

won't you brave the amazon for a good read? My little OIT is lost in there at the moment.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Reincarnation anyone? Dare the jungle to wrest OIT from Amazon's dark grasp, won't you? A little sample never hurt anyone


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm intrigued to discover that Kobo sold 20 copies of Secret Language of Crows last month in one day to Amazon's 20 all month. I had a bump from a newspaper article another writer did after reading the novel. She decided to write a piece about ebooks and mentioned mine as a good read.

What that told me is that in Canada, it seems Kobo is more predominant. I'm wondering if that will still be the case after Christmas.

Anyway, if you like women's fiction with a bit of darkness in some places, you just might like SLOC. Click below for the sample

I do blog about SLOC and what types of kernals from life crept in during the incubation stage of writing it. We all know that experiences for writers serve to form some sort of creative mush...(for lack of better term.) Here's a couple of recent posts for those who might be interested:

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/07/17/secret-lives-of-brothers-and-sisters/
http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/08/06/runaways-and-fiction/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Sales of both of these novels have stalled on Amazon for the moment. Probably because I haven't been promoting them. I do have blog posts that talk about the various inspirations behind both novels in some way. More of the 'why I write the kind of stuff I do' posts, but you might find them interesting.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/09/05/search-for-your-soul-among-shards-of-glass-2/
http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/08/06/runaways-and-fiction/

Please feel free to check them out if you're mildly intrigued but not quite ready to sample the novels.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

the blog post that gets the most attention is one I wrote about the inspiration behind Secret Language of Crows. It has 28 comments (although about a dozen of them are mine.)

Please feel free to check it out.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/07/17/secret-lives-of-brothers-and-sisters/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, all I can say this week is that I'm offering a deal on my blog.

Basically, if you subscribe and I get to 100 by Christmas, I'm giving away a total ebook package. One Insular Tahiti is in the package. It has 7 reviews with an average of 4.5 stars on Amazon.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/11/11/do-you-want-to-win-ebooks-help-me-build-my-blog/

SLOC is also in the package. Just so you know


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

One Insular Tahiti had a strange boost in sales this week. Not complaining. 

Secret Language of Crows has slowed though, hmmmm. 

Feel free to click the thumbnails and read a sample right at the Look Inside pic.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

OIT is still selling. squee! wish I knew where the flux is coming from though (by flux I mean the one or two sales every few days. grin)


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

ah, it had to happen. Sales have slowed again, but I'm hoping come Christmas, OIT might find a few more readers.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

33 people set one Insular Tahiti as To Read

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9428179-one-insular-tahiti


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

have you read the reviews for *Secret Language of Crows?
*
http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Language-psychological-thriller-ebook/product-reviews/B00452V8EQ/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

How about for *One Insular Tahiti*?
http://www.amazon.com/Insular-Tahiti-novel-reincarnation-ebook/product-reviews/B0042RUKSE/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm just setting the price back today for One Insular Tahiti, so there will be a short window to grab this book at 99cents. I do hope you'll give it a shot. It has 11 US reviews ranging from 4-5 stars.

SLOC is at its regular price still and could use a few reviews. If you read it and liked it, maybe you'll consider reviewing it? I adjusted the cover a wee bit. What do you think?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

One Insular Tahiti's price has settled at 2.99 (I toyed with .99cents but it moves better at 2.99)

Plus, I'm thinking of putting it in the lending library, but that won't be for at least a month.

Secret Language of Crows seems to be doing better with its new cover. a small tweak, but must be a good tweak.

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Language-psychological-thriller-ebook/dp/B00452V8EQ/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Two books that don't get a lot of buy love, but that I'd love for you to at least sample.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I just enrolled One Insular Tahiti in the Amazon lending program. Thought to celebrate, I'd offer it for free Feb 24.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042RUKSE/ref=r_ea_s_t

Feel free to grab it and let folks know


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

OIT is FREE today! (Mar 19)

SLOC, on the other hand....well my baby needs some attention.

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9428185-secret-language-of-crows#other_reviews

Says Elspeth Cooper "Her lucid, atmospheric prose hooked me straight away, and her characterisation is very good: strong, vivid, memorable"


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

A little post about the definition of One Insular Tahiti

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2012/03/25/find-your-tahiti/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Have you seen the reviews? It might be worth a sample at least.

http://www.amazon.com/Insular-Tahiti-novel-reincarnation-ebook/product-reviews/B0042RUKSE/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_recent?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

maybe a live sample of Crows?

Chapter 1:
The crows called to me this morning. They’ve been so silent this last week that I thought they’d left until I saw a few lurking in the shadows of the trees. 

My house hunches on a small strip of land next to a salt-water river that’s lazy when the tide is out and industrious when it’s in, bringing a host of flotsam to rest on the banks. There's trees around my property: white birch and maples and cat spruce, all warring for light and space. The maples win most often and end up stunting the others, reaching high into the air, filtering only a small amount of sunlight. The crows usually sit out there, preferring the spruce, roosting there in the predawn waiting for the unearthly moment they can call out to each other, call out to me, so that we both shake out our feathers and untuck from the fit of sleep.

Even though I’ve got used to them over the years, in the first hours after Dad died, leaving me with this place he built and all its charms, I wasn't sure I could live here. I couldn’t look outside and see anything except for his bones in the branches of every tree, his gray bits of hair in the moss that clings to the birch branches and hangs limp, growing each day, getting scraggly. He was in every piece of nature I looked at. And none of it was good. None of it looked healthy to my worn out gaze. No daughter should see her father that way, or remember him as a helpless bit of body with skin thrown in. Especially when once he'd been a vibrant, wide-shouldered, bellowing man.

It’s because of the crows that I stay. They’ve become a sort of family. This morning, their incessant cawing started at dawn, reminding me of how as a kid, I’d hung with my brother as though we were bats from the branches of the trees. There'd been a spectacular murder that fall: at least two dozen crows picked at the compost heap, trailing rags of pumpkin innards all over the driveway, shitting on Dad's hand-carved totem pole. The wolf at the top wore a salt-and-pepper beard from the fecal matter that Dad couldn't hose off, and when he scrubbed it, he took off some of the paint that made the wolf's teeth gleam. Now almost two decades later those teeth are frayed.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

there are 6500 copies out there of One Insular Tahiti. I expect at some point, folks will read it. I hope at some point, some will review or spread the word if they like the story.

To encourage reviews and sharing, I've developed a contest. I call it my $50 Haystack Giveaway. The booty: a gift card from Amazon.

Interested at all? Check it out on my blog:

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

One Insular Tahiti has one week left in the lending library, and before it goes back to the land of wider distribution, I took the advice gleaned from Victorine's "why is this book not selling" blog and created what I hope is a more genre specific and striking cover.

What do you think?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thea--

That's one fab cover...and I could compare it to the old cover, which is still in your sig.    

Betsy


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks! I'm hoping I got it closer to right this time. This will be version....5? I think. One great thing about Kindling. I can make the changes I need to without too much hassle.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

pssst..it's free today

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042RUKSE/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Stoked to see this yesterday. Thought I'd share.

http://www.amazon.com/Insular-Tahiti-novel-reincarnation-ebook/product-reviews/B0042RUKSE/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RA3BW26Q56KJR

here's an excerpt...ahem....squeee!

"Then there are the pieces strewn here and there... little things that appear to be random thoughts that spilled from the author's bit bucket. Gradually you realize that these aren't just accidental droppings, that they're brush-strokes, that the author is painting a picture on the canvas of your subconscious. It isn't a smiling, happy picture, but it's beautiful in its reality. "


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

2 away from selling 250 of OIT overall. Not bestseller numbers, but not bad for a book that has a tough niche.

if you like nonlinear stories, you might enjoy it.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

For a limited time, and I mean limited: OIT is 99cents


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Just a quick note for those who have a borrow left in December. If you enjoy nonlinear stories and reincarnation, please consider borrowing One Insular Tahiti.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I've set OIT free for today just in the hopes of gaining new readers. If you've thought of sampling or buying, now's the time.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042RUKSE/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

After much angst over my Crows cover, i think I finally found the winner. In total, I've tweaked and reworked it 9 times. I hope this time, i got it right, but hubby says he can't tell what the picture is on the cover. sigh. Looks pretty clear to me.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

new blurb. hopefully the last one for One Insular Tahiti.
viewBook.at/B0042RUKSE

"My death in '59 came the way I always feared it would: in the claustrophobic underground heat of a Cape Breton coal mine."

Luke MacIsaac has shameful secrets. He lived a horrible life and now that he's dead, he can't shake the memories of his entire violent past. He wants out of death, and to escape, he needs to be born again.

He chooses to live and sets in motion the very thing he'd hoped to avoid: images of war, childhood abuse, and the tortured life of a brother he loved and failed. To make matters worse, his life costs his chosen mother a great deal--especially since she wasn't supposed to survive her own birth.

From tragedy and loss, ONE INSULAR TAHITI is a coming of age literary novel about reincarnation and past lives from a Canadian author that demonstrates how sometimes the greatest light can come from the deepest darkness.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Final (hopefully) tweak of Tahiti's the cover. I think 2 years after publishing I've finally got it right.









Plus got a new heartwarming 5 star review for it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042RUKSE/ref=r_ea_s_t


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

well, finally. I think I got both pieces right: the cover and the blurb for One Insular Tahiti. It has begun selling. Not hotcakes, mind you, but enough to make me happier.

new blurb and cover

Luke MacIsaac has shameful secrets. He lived a horrible life and now that he's dead, he can't shake the memories of his entire violent past. He wants out of death, and to escape, he needs to be born again.

He chooses to live and sets in motion the very thing he'd hoped to avoid: images of war, childhood abuse, and the tortured life of a brother he loved and failed. To make matters worse, his life costs his chosen mother a great deal--especially since she wasn't supposed to survive her own birth.

From tragedy and loss, ONE INSULAR TAHITI is a coming of age literary novel about reincarnation and past lives from a Canadian author that demonstrates how sometimes the greatest light can come from the deepest darkness. 










[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042RUKSE/ref=r_ea_s_t[/url]


----------

